# Appointment with Denia social security office



## Parcent (Jul 2, 2013)

Please can anyone tell me how I can make an appointment with the seguridad office in Denia? I need to do this online as my Spanish is not yet fluent enough,also where to apply for EHIC cards as no longer have uk cover


----------

